# Want - Dream Address for Pocket Camp



## HHoney (Dec 8, 2017)

We need one code for Friends

We need one code to send people that you can view other peoples camps.

I want to see and experience other people?s camps!

What do you think?


----------



## Bravedart (Dec 8, 2017)

When you add friends you automatically get to visit that campsite though. I don’t really think a dream address is needed.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 8, 2017)

Bravedart said:


> When you add friends you automatically get to visit that campsite though. I don?t really think a dream address is needed.



If you have 100 friends you would have to unfriend someone just to friend someone else to visit their camp site.


----------

